# Rennlizenz?Braucht man die wirklich?



## freeridedani (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre schon seit vieellleenn Jahren MTB Marathon´s. Nun frage ich mich ob man den wirklich eine Lizenz im MTB Sport benötigt. Bei den  meisten Marathons spielt das doch eigentlich keine große Rolle, wer die besten Beine hat gewinnt. Was haltet ihr davon. Sollte man sich eine beantragen? Ja oder Nein.


----------



## Postmann (6. Januar 2006)

Hi,

vor ein paar Wochen wurde darüber mal diskutiert, schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195904


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (6. Januar 2006)

Wenn du nur Marathons fahren und dort nicht unbedingt im 1. Block starten musst,
macht eine Lizenz nur aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen einen Sinn.
man sollte sich nur eine Lizenz holen, wenn man auch wirklich schneller ist 
als 90% aller Hobbyfahrer, finde ich.

Thb


----------



## zastafari (6. Januar 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> ...man sollte sich nur eine Lizenz holen, wenn man auch wirklich schneller ist
> als 90% aller Hobbyfahrer, finde ich.
> 
> Thb


Nee, das ist sekundär, man sollte sich ne Lizenz holen, wenn man sich zum Radrennsport bekennt ! (und egal, ob beim BDR 90% blutarme, paragraphenseiernde Idioten sitzen....)

...oder sollen dicke Kinder nicht im Fussballverein spielen dürfen, nur weil sie hier auch nicht die Besten sind(hier gibt's auch Spielberechtigungen, Wechselmodalitäten, Sperren....)


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Januar 2006)

Na gut, so kann man es auch definieren. Kommt auf's gleiche raus.
Wer sich wirklich zum Rennsport bekennt, trainiert gezielt und ist 
dadurch sowieso schneller, als 90% aller Hobbybiker. 

Ich finde einen Einstieg auf "ordentlichem Niveau" sinnvoll, weil man
dann von Anfang an mit gleichschnellen Fahrern fahren kann und
mehr Spaß am Rennen hat - der sollte nämlich auch bei Lizenzlern
nicht zu kurz kommen, finde ich. 

Zur Referenz mit den "Dicken":
Bei Marathons darf jeder mitfahren. Nur möglichst im passenden Startblock.
Es gibt nicht ohne Grund Sondersportgruppen für dicke kinder, damit die auch
mal Spaß am Sport haben können, ohne von den "dünnen" vorgeführt zu 
bekommen, wie "schlecht" sie sind. 
*Und wehe mir dichtet hier jetzt jemand Dickendiskriminierung an.
Ich habe mir das Beispiel nicht ausgedacht.*

Nebenbei gesagt hat die Einordnung in den richtigen Startblock auch
erhebliche Vorteile in Bezug auf die Sicherheit aller Fahrer. Je weniger
Überholmanöver es gibt, desto weniger Unfälle gibt es und gerade in der
Startphase kann ein unerfahrener Biker im Lizenzblock schon mal ins 
Schwitzen kommen (und durch seinen unsicheren Fahrstil die Lizenzler 
wiederum ins Schwitzen bringen - erlebt man bei fast jedem Marathon.)
Ein fieses Experiment wäre es mal, die Lizenzler_ hinter_ dem Feld 
starten zu lassen - das gäbe ein Gemetzel.  

Thb


----------



## Crazy Creek (6. Januar 2006)

Das wäre echt mal ein lustiges experiment ^^
...aber zu den lizenzen:
wenn man wirklich was drauf hast im radsport und tagtäglich stundenlang trainirst denke ich wird das auch irgendwann auffallen und die lizenz
bekommt man dann doch auch aufgebunden...
ich finde es blödsinnig sich einfach mal so ne lizenz zu kaufen damit man zu den profis gehört ... dadurch wirt man ja auch nicht schneller 

gruß

joshua


----------



## chris29 (7. Januar 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre echt mal ein lustiges experiment ^^
> ...aber zu den lizenzen:
> wenn man wirklich was drauf hast im radsport und tagtäglich stundenlang trainirst denke ich wird das auch irgendwann auffallen und die lizenz
> bekommt man dann doch auch aufgebunden...
> ...


Naja, zu den Profis gehörste mit deiner ersten Lizenz eh nicht, da du ja erst eine B/C Lizenz bekommen wirst. Ich kann mich der Meinung meiner Vorredner aber anschließen, es ist m.E. auch sehr peinlich wenn ein Lizenzler ne Stunde später ankommt als der schnellste Hobbyfahrer.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. Januar 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fieses Experiment wäre es mal, die Lizenzler_ hinter_ dem Feld
> starten zu lassen - das gäbe ein Gemetzel.  Thb



so gesehen beim keiler-marathon wombach 2005. die langstrecke ist 20min vor der 58km-distanz mit über 700 TN iclusive mir gestartet.
ich war ganz vorne dabei und es hat ne gute halbe stunde(im ernst!) gedauert bis wir derart übel im stau standen. gab dann ne heftige aggrostimmung und das ganze rennen hindurch einige eher unfeine aktionen(hauptsächlich übrigens beim downhill)...



topic: hol dir ne lizenz, wenn du meisterschaften jedweder art oder lizensierte cc-rennen fahren willst. dann _brauchst_ du sie wirklich...


----------

